

Ask HN: How to get User's info based on their Twitter Id? - ashitvora

I posted this question earlier but looks like it was not the right time to post and unfortunately didn't get enough responses as I was expecting. So wanted to give it one more shot.<p>So, the issue is, I want to get user's info based on his Twitter Id, like.. GitHub, LinkedIn, StackOverflow, Facebook, Flickr, HackerNews, etc.<p>I looked at Rapleaf but it needs User's email address which I don't have since Twitter doesn't return that info.<p>Rapportive is doing good job but not sure what service they are using. Also they use user's email address to get more info.<p>Any help would be really appreciated.<p>Thanks :)
======
maxniederhofer
We just launched what you're talking about: <http://qwerly.com>.

The API documentation is here: <http://qwerly.com/about_us/api>

Let me know how you get on (email is in my HN profile) or @maxniederhofer on
Twitter.

~~~
ashitvora
Just tried with my account. It's awesome. Exactly what I was looking for.
Thanks a ton :)

~~~
maxniederhofer
I'm doing a bunch of customer development at the moment. Would love to chat
before you use it in production somewhere.

